# Hallo erstmal und bitte helft mir :-)



## Rorret (18. Feb. 2009)

Erstmal ein nettes Hallo an alle hier im Forum.  
Als mehr oder weniger ständig am bastelnder und neues lernender spunt, bin ich auf die Idee gekommen mir mal ISPConfig anzusehen... Da ich bis jetzt meine Seiten per Hand konfiguriert und gewartet hab, wollt ich einfach mal was neues ausprobieren. 
Der Server auf dem das ganze liegt ist ein Ingate VServer der unter Gentoo läuft, auf dem bis jetzt 5 Seiten residierten... Da es in nächster Zeit ein paar mehr werden (Freunde, Bekannte) war ich auf der Suche nach einer Oberfläche die sowohl zur Administration des Servers als auch von den Seitenbetreibern verwendet werden kann und bin hier gelandet  

Installation von ISPconfig anhand des Howto's hier für Gentoo funktionierte soweit perfekt...
Jetzt hab ich allerdings das Problem das ich die erstellten Seiten nicht erreichen kann. 
Zu sehen z.B. hier: http://differentstyles.crystalnetworkx.de
Die Site kann zwar aufgerufen werden, bleibt aber einfach weiß... Keine FM, kein Hinweis, nichts... 
Und nun steh ich etwas im Regen und wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar 
Weitere Infos die Ihr braucht einfach sagen, Poste dann alles benötigte...

Danke schonmal im Vorraus,
Alex


----------



## planet_fox (18. Feb. 2009)

Hast du mal nach geschaut ob DNs einträge passen und was in dem web aktuell liegt ?

Eine weiße Seite sollte nich kommen, ISP legt Standard index seiten an aller willkommen auf http://differentstyles.crystalnetworkx.de


----------



## Rorret (18. Feb. 2009)

Hmm, also soweit wie ich das sehe und verstehe sind die Einträge richtig...
Wobei ich eben soviel mit Bind nicht gemacht hab... Aber mir grad ein paar Manuals und HowTo's dazu zu gemühte führ...

Und das mit der leeren Seite wundert mich halt eben auch, weil scheinbar ist ja irgendwas zumindest aufrufbar...

Kann vieleivcht jemand mal über die Konfiguration schauen... PW für ISPConf würd ich halt per PM senden... Weil wenn mal ne funktionierende Config da is, blick ich evtl auch was falsch war...

Merci sowieso für die schnelle Antwort,
Grüße Alex


----------



## planet_fox (18. Feb. 2009)

Ich könnte mal schauen, aber erst heute abend. Schau mal vielleicht bekommst du es noch hin ansonsten schick mir ne pm dann


----------



## Till (18. Feb. 2009)

Schau mal bitte ins error log der webseite, ob da ein fehler drin steht und mal ins globale access log des apache, ob dort ein Eintrag hinzu kommt wenn Du die Seite aufrufst.


----------



## Rorret (19. Feb. 2009)

Erstmal danke an euch alle für die schnellen Antworten.
Bin gestern selber noch auf die Suche nach dem Fehler gegangen und wie es aussieht stimmt meine Configuration, aber beim aufrufen der Seite segfaulted Apache 


```
[Wed Feb 18 23:23:27 2009] [notice] child pid 26765 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
[Wed Feb 18 23:23:28 2009] [notice] child pid 26766 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
[Wed Feb 18 23:23:28 2009] [notice] child pid 26767 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
[Wed Feb 18 23:23:29 2009] [notice] child pid 26768 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
[Wed Feb 18 23:23:29 2009] [notice] child pid 26769 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
[Wed Feb 18 23:40:26 2009] [notice] child pid 26770 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
```
Das is die FM, bei jedem aufruf kommt eine neue Zeile dazu...
Hat also scheinbar nichts mit ISPConfig zu tun...

Werd mich heute im mal auf die Jagd nach dem fehler machen und berichten was ich so rausfinde

Grüße
Alex


----------



## Rorret (19. Feb. 2009)

Also, das Problem mit Apache hab ich gelöst... Die Segfaults sind weg... 
In den logs stehen jetzt sauber die aufrufe der Page, aber immernoch das selbe Bild. 
Es kommt einfach nur eine weiße Seite. Keine Willkommen Seite, keine FM, nichts...

Die Logfiles kann ich gern auf Nopaste stellen wenns was hilft...
Wie immer bin ich für jede Idee dankbar. 

Grüße Alex


----------



## Till (19. Feb. 2009)

Gibt es denn irgendwelche aktuellen Fehlermeldungen im error.log der Webseite?


----------



## Vision (20. Feb. 2009)

Also ich sehe nur das die Seite sich selbst aufruft mit einem refresh.
Das Problem scheint eher an der Seite selbst zu liegen.


```
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="3; URL=http://differentstyles.crystalnetworkx.de/">
```


----------



## Laubie (25. Feb. 2009)

Ich hab grad mal einfach deine IP-Adresse im Browser aufgerufen:
http://80.190.156.66/

das klappt hervorragend.
Ich würde also Vision zustimmen.
Da stimmt irgendwas mit dem Inhalt deiner Seite nicht.
Lösche mal die Webseite aus dem ISPConfig (auch aus dem Papierkorb)
und erstelle sie neu.
Danach solltest du die richtige Seite sehen.

Hast du, bevor du ISPConfig installiert hast, die alten Hosts denn gelöscht, oder liefen die PArallel weiter?

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Till (25. Feb. 2009)

Seiten in ISPConfig lassen sich nie über die IP aufrufen! Es ist ganz normal dass dann die shared IP Seite angezeigt wird.


----------



## Laubie (25. Feb. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Seiten in ISPConfig lassen sich nie über die IP aufrufen! Es ist ganz normal dass dann die shared IP Seite angezeigt wird.


das meinte ich ja auch...
Sollte heissen, dass der Apache scheinbar ordentlich läuft, das problem eher an dem Web selber liegt...


----------

